

Ask HN:All-in-1 decentralized project management git+tickets+wiki - obilgic

Is there a way to do that on command line?
======
vitovito
If you're okay with not using git, Fossil SCM offers decentralized source
control, tickets and a wiki: <http://www.fossil-scm.org/>

I use it for all of my personal projects.

------
erebrus
Trac has all that and more, especially using plugins. It is highly
configurable also. The downside is that it's done in python with old-school
approaches...no ajax or anything like that.

jira&friends-If you need less than 10 users, each of the apps will cost you
10$ (for life). It's heavier than trac, but its web2.0 so very practical to
use. Jira is also much better than trac to manage tickets so I'm happy to have
transioned to Jira for my new projects

------
eitland
repositoryhosting? [http://techinorg.blogspot.com/2011/04/review-
repositoryhosti...](http://techinorg.blogspot.com/2011/04/review-
repositoryhostingcom-55.html) (disclaimer my blog, also tickets and wiki are
not decentralized. Fossil has decentralised tickets too, but it is not git.)

